# Defending Yiff Makes You Look Bad



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 27, 2009)

Why? Take a look at these reasons.

1. You're only making yourself look like a pervert to hate.

2. This ruins your reputations.

3. When it comes to being open on the Internet, imagine what if your boss sees or knows that you defend yiff?

4. Makes you stupid.

5. You're going to get trolled and put on ED.

So, whether you draw yiff or not, don't freaking defend that crap! People make fun of yiff and troll furries who defend yiff.


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 27, 2009)

Defending *YIFF* Makes Us Look Bad? GTFO NO WAY.


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 27, 2009)

Dreltox said:


> Defending *YIFF* Makes Us Look Bad? GTFO NO WAY.



Here's a better suggestion to furverts: don't talk about yiff in public or defend it. If people talk against it, let them! They're furry porn so what? GO on and draw clean furry art for people to enjoy. (Teen content is fine too.)


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 27, 2009)

Chuong Cho Soi said:


> don't talk about yiff in public.


 
Really. How public? Like, in the middle of the street public, or Forum public? Cause I can understand both. (unless the forum is about yiff)


----------



## moonchylde (Jun 27, 2009)

I really don't care either way... I defend yiff (and porn in general) by simply saying if you don't like it, don't look at it. No one's forcing anyone to see it.

At the same time, condemning porn/yiff and and anyone who enjoys it is horseshit... people are only in charge of their own personal morality, no one elses. 

If people want to troll me or give me shit for these views, let them. I could really care less what a bunch of internet nerds with years of misplaced anger issues from being shoved into lockers at school by the football team thinks about me.


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 27, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> I really don't care either way... I defend yiff (and porn in general) by simply saying if you don't like it, don't look at it. No one's forcing anyone to see it.
> 
> At the same time, condemning porn/yiff and and anyone who enjoys it is horseshit... people are only in charge of their own personal morality, no one elses.
> 
> If people want to troll me or give me shit for these views, let them. I could really care less what a bunch of internet nerds with years of misplaced anger issues from being shoved into lockers at school by the football team thinks about me.


 Thank you person with bigger, more caring attention span.


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 27, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> I really don't care either way... I defend yiff (and porn in general) by simply saying if you don't like it, don't look at it. No one's forcing anyone to see it.
> 
> At the same time, condemning porn/yiff and and anyone who enjoys it is horseshit... people are only in charge of their own personal morality, no one elses.
> 
> If people want to troll me or give me shit for these views, let them. I could really care less what a bunch of internet nerds with years of misplaced anger issues from being shoved into lockers at school by the football team thinks about me.



Okay that's fine. I never said that porn should be banned but in the situation of being trolled or questioned, be prepared to answer why you defend yiff. Don't know about porn in general but people said that yiff is a fetish and a disturbing one. I know someone will disagree with me but ah what the hell, it's freedom of speech! XD


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 27, 2009)

Okay, I think I was dumb enough to post this forum thread. It's going to get locked soon. I knew it.


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 27, 2009)

Chuong Cho Soi said:


> Okay that's fine. I never said that porn should be banned but in the situation of being trolled or questioned, be prepared to answer why you defend yiff. Don't know about porn in general but people said that yiff is a fetish and a disturbing one. I know someone will disagree with me but ah what the hell, it's freedom of speech! XD


 
I think they defend yiff because their furry and they get excited when they look at it. Anyways, in reality Yiff, and other porn for that matter should not be talked about in public anyways (not counting groups with the same interst I guess). Porn is a private matter that is definetly rude to talk about in public. Much like the bathroom in the 1800s and early 1900s. (the more you know)


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 27, 2009)

Dreltox said:


> I think they defend yiff because their furry and they get excited when they look at it. Anyways, in reality Yiff, and other porn for that matter should not be talked about in public anyways (not counting groups with the same interst I guess). Porn is a private matter that is definetly rude to talk about in public. Much like the bathroom in the 1800s and early 1900s. (the more you know)



Some things are better kept in private these days. Even the trolls say so.


----------



## moonchylde (Jun 27, 2009)

Chuong Cho Soi said:


> Some things are better kept in private these days. Even the trolls say so.



That ranks right up there with "if it's on the internet, it must be true" for worst reasons to believe anything.


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 27, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> That ranks right up there with "if it's on the internet, it must be true" for worst reasons to believe anything.


 
XD


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 28, 2009)

I defend furry yiff, unbirthing, tentacle monsters, male pregnancy, cub porn, inflation, feeders, and orgies.



oh and.. vore, gore, watersports, scat, and internet memes.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 28, 2009)

Haha.....you are telling this to furries. You should know better. Furries will fight to the death to defend their fetish's and porn, and nothing anyone says on the internet or IRL will convince them to behave otherwise.

Not to say that you don't have some points....I mean furries literally take the whole "If it exists there is porn of it" too far at points, and a great many of them are completely socially oblivious as to when and where it is appropriate to start smut/porn/fetish talk...(Guild on WoW is not the place ie.)...but that said porn is the furvert's sacred cow. You try to get them to treat it as anything else and well...you'd have better luck getting the WBC to start accepting and loving homosexuals.


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 28, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I defend furry yiff, unbirthing, tentacle monsters, male pregnancy, cub porn, inflation, feeders, and orgies.


 
Orgies, yiff, cub(_I guess)_,inflation,tentacle I can understand (You _are_ furry.) But the all the other  scare the *shit* outta me.


----------



## Takun (Jun 28, 2009)

Porn is fucking awesome.  Let's hear it for porn you guys!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 28, 2009)

Dreltox said:


> Orgies, yiff, cub(_I guess)_,inflation,tentacle I can understand (You _are_ furry.) But the other 2 scare the *shit* outta me.




I'm just a sick fuck.
XD

I think unbirthing is the hottest thing ever...
that and creepy crawly insertion.

yeaaah I go to fchan.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Porn is fucking awesome.  Let's hear it for porn you guys!



POOOOORRRRNNNN
*cheer*


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, defending anything with a negative connotation will make it seep it over to you. My question is why you should even care what people think about furry pornography. It's not like you're losing anything of value.


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Porn is fucking awesome. Let's hear it for porn you guys!


 
*claps* Oh crap, we're going off topic. As Trpdwarf was saying, we're furries, and well, if you wanna be furry, and you haven't figured out that a majority of us are pervs, gays and as Zrcarlo says: *SICKFUCKS. THEN GOOD LUCK MY FRIEND.*


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Well, defending anything with a negative connotation will make it seep it over to you. My question is why you should even care what people think about furry pornography. It's not like you're losing anything of value.




in my opinion looking at furry porn is completely different from regular porn. 
I find it a million times more humourous. 

..and nothing of value was lost..

I mean, c'mon seriously.. they'd get more angry at you for looking at furry porn than starting on meth... or being homeless for a week, or going fucking insane and giving away your car... or killing animals..

wtf.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 28, 2009)

Chuong Cho Soi said:


> 1. You're only making yourself look like a pervert to hate.


 
Whatever



> 2. This ruins your reputations.


 
Because internet reputations really matters... 



> 3. When it comes to being open on the Internet, imagine what if your boss sees or knows that you defend yiff?


 
Because all good bosses look up their employees conversations online.



> 4. Makes you stupid.


 
This be true.



> 5. You're going to get trolled and put on ED.


 
Oh no.. you're on ED... it's the end of the world.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 28, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Because all good bosses look up their employees conversations online.



Actually, I know some people who will do this to an extent. It depends on the methodology of the manager but better safe than sorry, eh?


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Actually, I know some people who will do this to an extent. It depends on the methodology of the manager but better safe than sorry, eh?


 
Well, the chances that my manager knows my username is... highly unlikely. 

...That I'm sure most of my managers don't even know what "furries" are.


----------



## Defcat (Jun 28, 2009)

I understand that a number of furs are really into porn and whatever infinite variation of that there of. I just simply dislike porn for the nature in which it causes a complete wash of your senses. I dislike the fact that sex drive can be powerful enough to make you think things to be worth considering that you would otherwise find to be disgusting. Allowing coherent thought to be replaced by primal instinct is not my idea of a good time, but then again intolerance is not to be tolerated. This is an idea that the fandom seems to live by and that is why I choose not to condem those who live there private lives as they see fit. 

To each is own and that is all.


----------



## Myasa (Jun 28, 2009)

If someone talks bad about yiff, steal their computer and look at their browser history. Then confront them about their chosen site that obviously is so much better.

But seriously, it's not something to defend. If someone says furdom is just about porn, I'll defend it. If someone says that anyone who looks at fur porn is a nymphomaniac, I won't. 'cuz in defending it, they're already close-minded and will just label you with their short-sigthedness.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 28, 2009)

Wait.. so people talk about yiff in public?

Oh, and defend it?

I just don't know people, it seems. Oh well.. just argue that you do more fucked up shit than they do. That'll show 'em.



Takumi_L said:


> Porn is fucking awesome.  Let's hear it for porn you guys!



Yeah, thiiiis wooo


----------



## Asswings (Jun 28, 2009)

God, you're on a random hate-spree, aren't you, Chuong? XD

You seem to like to bring this topic up in totally unrealated threads, and now you've made one specifically to yell out that you hate yiff.

In denial much? Kinda like the whole 'extreme homophobes tend to be deeply in the closet themselves' argument.


...Anyways-- People can look at what they like. If you don't like most of the fandom being about porn, why are you even here? It baffles me why you have to rub OUR noses in YOUR preferences.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 28, 2009)

I smell a new Cutterfl we gots here folks


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jun 28, 2009)

Porno no matter what type is not somthing i would talk about in public or defend it. but everyone can look at what they want I know people who are completely anti-hentia who are friends with pro-hentia people.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 28, 2009)

its a damn two way street, both sides dont bitch and everything will be fine...that goes for you OP...stop ya bitching


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 28, 2009)

Defcat said:


> I understand that a number of furs are really into porn and whatever infinite variation of that there of. I just simply dislike porn for the nature in which it causes a complete wash of your senses. I dislike the fact that sex drive can be powerful enough to make you think things to be worth considering that you would otherwise find to be disgusting. Allowing coherent thought to be replaced by primal instinct is not my idea of a good time, but then again *intolerance is not to be tolerated. This is an idea that the fandom seems to live* by and that is why I choose not to condem those who live there private lives as they see fit.
> 
> To each is own and that is all.


 
What rock have you been hiding under? First of all intolerance of tolerance is an oxymoron. If you become intolerant of intolerance you become intolerant yourself. In seeking to tolerate everyone you end up being incapable of tolerating differing opinions there for it is a stupid concept.

Also you are not a bee. You are not an ant. You are individual and you shouldn't let what a fandom seems to live by guide you in how you act or think. Besides it's a lie and you know it, the fandom does not live by tolerance. It lives by intolerance. Any amount of time in the furry fandom should show you that.


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 28, 2009)

why not just leave people alone? if you stop complaining about something, people stop defending it.


----------



## KitVolpe (Jun 28, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Well, the chances that my manager knows my username is... highly unlikely.
> 
> ...That I'm sure most of my managers don't even know what "furries" are.


On this note, I was wondering if or how many of you have ever run into any problems with this, and under what circumstances. I'm fairly new to the furry community, and I've been hesitant to post yiff for fear that it'll come back to haunt me IRL, especially as I'm job hunting. However, I don't see how it possibly could, considering I'm not using my real name, nor am I (consciously) linking to anything that could be traced to my identity. Even if I was linking to something of mine, it shouldn't matter so long as I don't link _back_ to FA, right? Thoughts?


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 28, 2009)

Defcat said:


> I understand that a number of furs are really into porn and whatever infinite variation of that there of. I just simply dislike porn for the nature in which it causes a complete wash of your senses. I dislike the fact that sex drive can be powerful enough to make you think things to be worth considering that you would otherwise find to be disgusting. Allowing coherent thought to be replaced by primal instinct is not my idea of a good time, *but then again intolerance is not to be tolerated*. This is an idea that the fandom seems to live by and that is why I choose not to condem those who live there private lives as they see fit.
> 
> To each is own and that is all.



Obvious oxymoron is Obvious.
Furries are intolerant, just like any Tom, Dick and Harry in any or not in any subculture.  

 Acceptance is not the same thing as tolerance, which a alot of furries seem to forget. You can tolerate it to a degree or not like it, but you do not have to accept it. 

Furries themselves are a bit too "liberal" with their sexual deviant behavior, thinking that it is okay to make lude jokes in front of someone but when someone asks them to stop because their 13 year old is there, they spout that the person is being intolerant, closed minded and other bullshit nonsense.

In short, most furries are intolerant and inconsiderate.

The fandom is a fanclub, stop treating it like a fucking cult where we are all supposed to be accepting of each others bad (And dumbshit) behavior.


----------



## RailRide (Jun 28, 2009)

KitVolpe said:


> On this note, I was wondering if or how many of you have ever run into any problems with this, and under what circumstances. I'm fairly new to the furry community, and I've been hesitant to post yiff for fear that it'll come back to haunt me IRL, especially as I'm job hunting. However, I don't see how it possibly could, considering I'm not using my real name, nor am I (consciously) linking to anything that could be traced to my identity. Even if I was linking to something of mine, it shouldn't matter so long as I don't link _back_ to FA, right? Thoughts?



The usual search engines should not be able to index text within FA. You can get userpages on Google if you search a particular _username_ (since it's part of the URL), but attempting to dig up text from _within_ user pages, journals, descriptions or titles from search engines outside of FA shouldn't work (and I'm sure the admins would like to know if it does). 

---PCJ


----------



## Shadow (Jun 28, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Whatever
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This.

Oh, and Chuong, I'm getting this vibe that you've gone from video on YT to text on the FAF. If you have an issue, take it to the Rants & Raves section of the forum. |D


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 28, 2009)

Shadow said:


> This.
> 
> Oh, and Chuong, I'm getting this vibe that you've gone from video on YT to text on the FAF. If you have an issue, take it to the Rants & Raves section of the forum. |D



Second this...
Maybe it should be moved to R&R.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Porn is fucking awesome.  Let's hear it for porn you guys!



\o/  YEAH!


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll defend things that need defending. Especially when it needs it and people aren't actually thinking properly. Of course most people on the internet are complete twats who wouldn't get a fact if it were an std and they had sex as much they think about it, so in that case I'll defend things because it's something to do.


----------



## Ainoko (Jun 28, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> I really don't care either way... I defend yiff (and porn in general) by simply saying if you don't like it, don't look at it. No one's forcing anyone to see it.
> 
> At the same time, condemning porn/yiff and and anyone who enjoys it is horseshit... people are only in charge of their own personal morality, no one elses.
> 
> If people want to troll me or give me shit for these views, let them. I could really care less what a bunch of internet nerds with years of misplaced anger issues from being shoved into lockers at school by the football team thinks about me.



I could not have said what you did better


----------



## Defcat (Jun 28, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> What rock have you been hiding under? First of all intolerance of tolerance is an oxymoron. If you become intolerant of intolerance you become intolerant yourself. In seeking to tolerate everyone you end up being incapable of tolerating differing opinions there for it is a stupid concept.
> 
> Also you are not a bee. You are not an ant. You are individual and you shouldn't let what a fandom seems to live by guide you in how you act or think. Besides it's a lie and you know it, the fandom does not live by tolerance. It lives by intolerance. Any amount of time in the furry fandom should show you that.



Woah, that was quite a few assumptions based off of a statement that I was trying to keep unspecific. You would be right in saying that not everyone lives by being tolerant in the fandom, that much is clear. I suppose this makes me an idealist.

by intolerance not being tolerated I wanted to imply that there is no good reason to bash anyone else over how they interperate something that is very individual by nature. Though I do see how it is easily looked at as an oxymoron (because, yes, it is one, I probubly could of thought of something better).


----------



## Penhaligon (Jun 28, 2009)

As the Devil's prime advocate, I tend to defend yiff when the subject comes up in conversation (irl mostly) along the lines of 'each to his/her own.' If people want to complain, that's fine. If people want to advocate it, that's fine too. Personally i think that it'd be a damn shame if there was no-one to defend 'weird' fetishes or interests.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 28, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I'll defend things that need defending. Especially when it needs it and people aren't actually thinking properly. Of course most people on the internet are complete twats who wouldn't get a fact if it were an std and they had sex as much they think about it, so in that case I'll defend things because it's something to do.


yes...but you epicly failed with dog fucking one remember, we already on this forum agreed that is wrong before your attempt


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 28, 2009)

So... let me get this straight here... you're posting a complaint about the base nature of the furry fandom on a furry forum?  That's just going to earn you the right to where the "HEEEHEEE DURR!" t-shirt for a week.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jun 28, 2009)

Dude, just don't care about that stuff. THAT makes you a good person.

I stopped caring about yiff a long time ago, and it paid off.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 28, 2009)

I think it bothers the younger crowd about the furry porn, and the conservatives, but most of us 20+ dont mind it at all...

hell... there's rule 34...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 28, 2009)

Defcat said:


> Woah, that was quite a few assumptions based off of a statement that I was trying to keep unspecific. You would be right in saying that not everyone lives by being tolerant in the fandom, that much is clear. I suppose this makes me an idealist.
> 
> by intolerance not being tolerated I wanted to imply that there is no good reason to bash anyone else over how they interperate something that is very individual by nature. Though I do see how it is easily looked at as an oxymoron (because, yes, it is one, I probubly could of thought of something better).


 
Then don't bring up the BS mentality that the fandom seems to tolerant, and don't even suggest the idea of being intolerant of tolerance.

If I want to bash someone for their "Interphretation" than I'm going to bash some one for the interphretation, and I'm not going to not do it just because some people because "It's supposed to be individual by nature" or some other BS excuse. You choose to put your stuff out there to be seen, you grow a thick skin and learn to deal with criticism. Otherwise keep things to yourself so you won't be berated later for it.

It's this idea that you should not target someone for how they percieve things that has fucked up this fandom bad. You dare point out minor little constructive or positive crit and a whole bunch of furfags go "BawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwRaaaaaaaaaageeeeeeeeee!"

Going back to the OP, when people tell you whiny furfags (You being a general term) that you need to keep certain things more private they are not hating you or anything. Porn for example, I'm sorry but that should be more private. Giant fuck orgies like what the panda was posting publically about....that should have been private and and word of mouth only. But the moment people spoke up against it, the panda went into a irrelevent failflail tantrum accuse people of hating him and blah blah blah.

Which is why you don't pretend or bring up otherwise the slight notion that we are a tolerant group....this is what creates whiny furfags who cannot deal with any form of opinion or criticizm. This in terms leads to an environment where vermin can be like termines, taking out the woodwork of the fandom, without working about retribution.


----------



## Demias123 (Jun 28, 2009)

....ok, i want to know why this thread was made??
cause i mean seriously, who cares if someone likes Yiff. its just like anything else, some people like it, others dont, thats how its always gonna be. 
If someone says something about you defending it, who cares, i bet you could find something about everyone in the entire world that someone else will not like.
Me personaly, i think its cool how creative people can be to actually make yiff. 

But seriously, how has this not been closed, its a pointless thread?


----------



## Defcat (Jun 28, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Then don't bring up the BS mentality that the fandom seems to tolerant, and don't even suggest the idea of being intolerant of tolerance.
> 
> If I want to bash someone for their "Interphretation" than I'm going to bash some one for the interphretation, and I'm not going to not do it just because some people because "It's supposed to be individual by nature" or some other BS excuse. You choose to put your stuff out there to be seen, you grow a thick skin and learn to deal with criticism. Otherwise keep things to yourself so you won't be berated later for it.
> 
> ...



K


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jun 28, 2009)

What's a yiff


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 28, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I think it bothers the younger crowd about the furry porn, and the conservatives, but most of us 20+ dont mind it at all...
> 
> hell... there's rule 34...



Rule 34's supposed to be more of a Joke than anything...but furries take it too seriously.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 28, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> I really don't care either way... I defend yiff (and porn in general) by simply saying if you don't like it, don't look at it. No one's forcing anyone to see it.
> 
> At the same time, condemning porn/yiff and and anyone who enjoys it is horseshit... people are only in charge of their own personal morality, no one elses.
> 
> If people want to troll me or give me shit for these views, let them. I could really care less what a bunch of internet nerds with years of misplaced anger issues from being shoved into lockers at school by the football team thinks about me.





Ainoko said:


> I could not have said what you did better



It is ok telling people "If you don't like it, don't look at it" But it is hard to avoid, especialy on FA's main site. I could search for pics using the word "squirrel" and get cub porn, which does happen. That was just an example, me personaly, if the thumbnail doesn't appeal to my tastes i ignore the pic. 

The other thing i would recommend to those that dont like yiff art is, to turn the filter on >.>. I have too, told people "If you don't like it, don't look at it" but all i get is "IT's all over the internet baww bawww bawww" They seem to forget google has a filter function >.>. I believe FA does to?


----------



## Tokoyami (Jun 28, 2009)

> Rule 34's supposed to be more of a Joke than anything...but furries take it too seriously.


All save 1 and 2 are jokes.

Also @op: Do you have anything that isn't an appeal to fear, authority, or some other logical fallacy?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 28, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> All save 1 and 2 are jokes.
> 
> Also @op: Do you have anything that isn't an appeal to fear, authority, or some other logical fallacy?



If you ask me, the OP seems to rant alot. I have nothing against the OP but please, make thread that doesn't seemt o rant about something, please, witha  cherry on top.


Don't make me get on my knees and beg, cause i will! xD


----------



## Uro (Jun 28, 2009)

The OP is a moron. Enough said.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 28, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It is ok telling people "If you don't like it, don't look at it" But it is hard to avoid, especialy on FA's main site. I could search for pics using the word "squirrel" and get cub porn, which does happen. That was just an example, me personaly, if the thumbnail doesn't appeal to my tastes i ignore the pic.
> 
> The other thing i would recommend to those that dont like yiff art is, to turn the filter on >.>. I have too, told people "If you don't like it, don't look at it" but all i get is "IT's all over the internet baww bawww bawww" They seem to forget google has a filter function >.>. I believe FA does to?


 
I agree that if you don't like porn turn the filter on. That's what I do so I don't have porn straight in my face every time I log into FA, or everytime I do an image search on Google.

On the other side of the coin (and this may or may not be the angle the OP was going at, I don't know)
But there are times you cannot turn away. It gets brought up, forcefully over and over again, and when you say "Stop that" all the sudden you get attacked by furries defending yiff, porn, fetish's and treating a want of common decency as a personal attack.

As a good example, some fur meets end up turning some furs away because the people there at the furmeet only talk about porn, fetish's, sex, basically everything is "Yiff yiff yiff yiff" ect. You also get people who don't understand how to behave properly in public. They want to start play humping each other....or perhaps when a meet is moved to someone's house, and the person says "No having sex in my house" the person turns around and does it anyway and gets upset when he/she is yelled at. The same thing goes on in some chat areas, some forums, and some guilds on WoW. People/furries want to talk about yiff 24-7 and guess what? It does look very stupid when you choose to bring up the subject in an inappropriate time/area, and then try to defend it when all the person is saying is (tl;der version) "Time and place dude, time and place."


----------



## Asswings (Jun 28, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> On the other side of the coin (and this may or may not be the angle the OP was going at, I don't know)
> But there are times you cannot turn away. It gets brought up, forcefully over and over again, and when you say "Stop that" all the sudden you get attacked by furries defending yiff, porn, fetish's and treating a want of common decency as a personal attack.



On the other side of that side, there are times when people are asking for it to be brought up in their faces, as well. Posting a thread entitled 'defending yiff makes you look bad' is one of these times. Of course people are going to defend their right to look at porn. Just as wearing underwear made of jerky is just asking for a dog to bite your balls off, trumpeting from on high that "Omg yiff is bad you immoral, immoral people" is just asking for people to defend it. And you shouldn't whine in either situation about it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 28, 2009)

Ticon said:


> On the other side of that side, there are times when people are asking for it to be brought up in their faces, as well. Posting a thread entitled 'defending yiff makes you look bad' is one of these times. Of course people are going to defend their right to look at porn. Just as wearing underwear made of jerky is just asking for a dog to bite your balls off, trumpeting from on high that "Omg yiff is bad you immoral, immoral people" is just asking for people to defend it. And you shouldn't whine in either situation about it.


 
The thread's OP is not: 
Attacking the right to look at porn
The OP is not calling porn or yiff immoral.
He's not saying it's bad for in the immoral sense of things.
He is simply stating that it's stupid to defend it.



> *Why? Take a look at these reasons.*
> 
> *1. You're only making yourself look like a pervert to hate.*
> 
> ...


 
tl;dr version, your post is irrelevent.
You did not read thread.
There is no point in trying to come in here defending porn/yiff/fetish's unless you want to look stupid.


----------



## Meeew (Jun 29, 2009)

Yiff is hot, who cares. Specially yaoi, adorable femme boys are adorable.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jun 29, 2009)

Yiff is porn. But you don't talk about porn in front of your family, do you? The same goes for yiff.

Defending it IN PUBLIC or in NON-FURRY websites make you look like a sick son of a bitch. People will probably be like "so you fuck cats?" and trying to explain will make it worse. So don't even start.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jun 29, 2009)

I just had a read... All I really have to say is so what?

I'm into a disturbing fetish which would creep people out... biiiiig woop...
If people find out I'm into that and think it's appropriate to judge me because of it... are they REALLY worth getting to know??? I beg not...

As for defending it... depends how aggressive the defense is...

Hey, I like it, there's worse, it's not your choice and it's not that big a deal...
Good!

anything offensive, slanderous, uptight, overly serious...
BAD!

End of my story...


----------



## Mojotaian (Jun 29, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Furries themselves are a bit too "liberal" with their sexual deviant behavior, thinking that it is okay to make lude jokes in front of someone but when someone asks them to stop because their 13 year old is there, they spout that the person is being intolerant, closed minded and other bullshit nonsense.


 
Question... Why are you bringing it up in front of 13yr olds to start with?! I only do it as a joke to my friends because... dunno... I feel a combination of a need to express it( which i should repress) and to show them that there is creepy crap going on under their noses... but don't worry... I'm here because my "art assignment included anthropomorphic and I looked too deeply into it" "wink".

But yes, on defending it... again... People are just angry that something that they're into is a minority group which is generally shunned... Therefore they feel the need to express it and when people come out with their own anger about it's "immoral" values, the person feels the need to express their anger towards the person and show them that these opinions and beliefs are wrong... Which is in itself stupid because an opinion will never cease to be anything more than an opinion... nothing else...


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 29, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Question... Why are you bringing it up in front of 13yr olds to start with?! I only do it as a joke to my friends because... dunno... I feel a combination of a need to express it( which i should repress) and to show them that there is creepy crap going on under their noses... but don't worry... I'm here because my "art assignment included anthropomorphic and I looked too deeply into it" "wink".
> 
> But yes, on defending it... again... People are just angry that something that they're into is a minority group which is generally shunned... Therefore they feel the need to express it and when people come out with their own anger about it's "immoral" values, the person feels the need to express their anger towards the person and show them that these opinions and beliefs are wrong... Which is in itself stupid because an opinion will never cease to be anything more than an opinion... nothing else...




Unless I am mistakening your targeting, I wasn't the one bringing it up to the child in question. The mother of the child and I are good friends, and the people who brought it up (When they were asked to stop).
 The Furs who started it were idiots to do it in the face of a minor.
But some things are better left unsaid, and there's a right and wrong place to bring such things to the table. 


But to the point, most furs are too liberal with their porn to the point that they are comfortably numb to it and/or flaunt it in the faces who did not ask to see it. I am lucky that my friends and I go to a well moderated furmeet where they keep their private things at home and they do not flaunt it to other furs. When talking to furries who went to other meets whas the issue of a group of furverts looking to get "poon", and that really looks bad in the public eye.


----------



## Mutteo_Cleafurry (Jun 29, 2009)

This is a very tricky discussion to debate about.  Hmm...let's see.

Pornography is everywhere.  Porn shops sprout on every street corner.  They have dirty theater (both metaphorically and physically) that play XXX movies.  Now if you were look at average pervert(furvert) and the art he favorites, it is a lot.

But is yiff bad?  On a certain standpoint yes.  It's "cheap" entertainment.  When you look at the latest adult novel.  Do you care what the story is about? Hell no.  If you took the sex out of an adult novel you get a drab, generic, and boring story.

I think the furry fandom has the most porn draw out of every group, but I also think that most of it is cleaner than something like Hentai for example, but I digress.

Yiff is a cheap thrill and it's dirty and vile, but that's why it's called porn.  I suppose it's better to have porn then to try and pimp yourself out to any random person that shows on your radar.

But is Yiff bad?  It depends how you look at it.  Sex can be tasteful if done correctly, but I guess it's not the kind of thing you'd frame in your house to everyone to see.  It's a guilty pleasure.

Is it wrong that so many people put porn on furaffinity.  Tsch, if you wanted non adult work, you wouldn't go to Furaffinity, =P.  I just figure that most people are responsible enough to put a "yiff" notice on their thumbnails.  Other than that, try to avoid it all together.

It is a shame that you can't find a decent artist that doesn't have at least one porn picture, but I assure you, yiff is what the main consensus wants, which is why I'm trying to avoid drawing it all together.  Besides, if you look beyond the yiff, you can notice the elegance of the drawing style, maybe the emotion.

So personally I think yiff is just like every other porn type.  It's smut, but it's not necessarily a bad thing, just cheap entertainment.  (Cough)


----------



## UltimateFox (Jun 29, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> I really don't care either way... I defend yiff (and porn in general) by simply saying if you don't like it, don't look at it. No one's forcing anyone to see it.
> 
> At the same time, condemning porn/yiff and and anyone who enjoys it is horseshit... people are only in charge of their own personal morality, no one elses.
> 
> If people want to troll me or give me shit for these views, let them. I could really care less what a bunch of internet nerds with years of misplaced anger issues from being shoved into lockers at school by the football team thinks about me.



i agree who complains about it anyway its kinda strange for a conversation starter if u like it u like it if u don't u don't just do not make a big fuss over it!
and whats so bad about saying u like it it shows that u are not afraid to admit who u really are i bet ur thinking oh he's all talk and no action just trying to make us slip up so he'll put us on ED or something like that well il prove that i mean what im saying il go first to admit i like some yiff and realy like tentacle rape there that wasnt hard at all and i don't care what anyone thinks or say to me and sure as hell couldn't care less about ED so to all u sado's who make fun of others who like yiff F**K YOU!


----------



## Ainoko (Jun 29, 2009)

These two statements are the most logical I have seen on this entire thread.


----------



## UltimateFox (Jun 29, 2009)

hmm i really should'v read the whole thing before posting lols oh well i got my point across


----------



## onewingedweasel (Jun 29, 2009)

i dont believe defending the rights of yourself or others even if you dont share their beliefs is ever stupid. People are allowed to make judgments all they want we all do it.
 Defending the free speech and expression of people whether through porn, yiff, fetishes etc may reflect badly on the person defending them.. but so what. id rather defend someone elses right to do what they enjoy and get called stupid for it and at least speak up.  _To me. silence is the worst crime. _ no one gains acceptance by hiding in their basement.


----------



## UltimateFox (Jun 29, 2009)

onewingedweasel said:


> i dont believe defending the rights of yourself or others even if you dont share their beliefs is ever stupid. People are allowed to make judgments all they want we all do it.
> Defending the free speech and expression of people whether through porn, yiff, fetishes etc may reflect badly on the person defending them.. but so what. id rather defend someone elses right to do what they enjoy and get called stupid for it and at least speak up.  _To me. silence is the worst crime. _ no one gains acceptance by hiding in their basement.



its good to see so many ppl understand what its all about...well i think iv said enough lols


----------



## Mutteo_Cleafurry (Jun 29, 2009)

onewingedweasel said:


> i dont believe defending the rights of yourself or others even if you dont share their beliefs is ever stupid.



Right to the point.  I think that statement speaks for the whole thread here.  Defending rights you believe in are never stupid.


----------



## IWP (Jun 30, 2009)

oh the noes! i like yiff, I'm a bad person!!!1!1111


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 30, 2009)

> Defending Yiff Makes You Look Bad



This came as a surprise?


----------



## Ainoko (Jun 30, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> This came as a surprise?



Not really


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't defend it. Just say "Yeah, I know it's weird". Because it is.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm still amused at the insanity of the subject.  It's like going to a gay pride parade and telling them "Don't fly rainbow flags!  They make you look gay!" :roll:


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jun 30, 2009)

defending yiff makes you look bad if you're the sort of timid, socially dim moon-man who cant come up with a way to seem exotic without seeming retarded about something that he is most certainly going to be the only one in the conversation who knows anything about it

yiff also has the small bonus where you know your porn didnt have to ruin any girl's life to get made


----------

